# Met Film School - MA Directing



## Chris W (Jun 11, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Met Film School. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Sally Hays (Nov 30, 2017)

I just posted a question in the Q&A section but hope to be more specific here. Searching online, there are a few negative reviews about The Met dating back a few years, but hardly any reviews in recent times. I get the impression it is now regarded as one of the best film schools in London and I know NFTS endorse this school. It looks exciting being in the same area as Ealing Studios too. I'm interested in applying for the BA in Filmmaking and am trying to get some information and impressions from anyone who has done this course in the last 2-3 years. Thanks for any feedback you can give me!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2018)

The Film School Met Film School has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Required, Notification of Decision, Letters of Reference, and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## Bianca (May 10, 2021)

Bianca posted a new question on the film school Met Film School.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Jun 14, 2021)

The film school Met Film School - MA Directing has been updated:

Updated with acceptance statistics


----------

